# [EVDL] Zyban NG3 charger?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 May 2012 at 21:48, Sean Stevens wrote:
> 
> > What is the trick to be able to keep it and make it compatible to
> > new batteries?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: harry henderson

<i've had little to no luck getting the zivan folks to work with me.
i finally gave up and just added one more battery to get the max
charge voltage i was looking for.so if you have a zivan set for agm's
just find out charge profile and get a set of floodies that match
close enough.>

Another idea since Sean is going to need a higher voltage out put
would be to put a small 6v 20 amp transformer with bridge rectifier to
boost the Zyban 's ( seen this spelled a few different ways now, ) dc
out put .. could even very the 6v add on to get the exact voltage
needed . That said the AGM profile may not be the same as the golf
cart profile at the end of charge , like how long to float charges .
-- 
Steve & Audrey
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

